

Belgium : 500 days without a government. - skbohra123
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/05/belgium-no-government-2011_n_949284.html

======
ihackforfun
indeed, 500 days without government and still no catastrophe in the country,
perhaps governments are not so mandatory/important/needed after all, just
image how much we are saving on wages for politicians ;-)

